# none, none - 8' Fisher MM1 - LI, NY, Wiring For Sale Also



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I have 2 trucks and 5 plows, so it's time to thin the herd.

I'm selling my 8' Fisher... Painted red, I'm assuming, because the truck it came on belonged to one of the local Fire Departments. And don't ask me why the cutting edge is only 7'6". I didn't notice that until I got it home and dropped it in my driveway. :hammerhead:

I only bought it a few weeks ago. Well, bought a truck and the plow came with it. Some paint is flaking off the towers. It's structurally sound, though. There's some painted-over surface rust on the lower face of the plow you can see in the pics, but there's no rot. No rot at all anywhere on the plow.

Other than the paint, it works great. I just don't need any more Fishers.

If you're interested in complete truck-side mount and wiring for an 88-98 Chevy (minus nuts and bolts), I can throw that in also for a little extra.

Asking $1,500. Call it $1,700 if you want the Chevy mount/wiring. Or $250 if you just want the wiring.

I'd also be open to trade for an 8' Ultramount Pro Plus.


----------

